# Spotify



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

My kids have talked me into the family premium plan. $15/month for 5 users in the same household. There is also a student plan for $5/month.

"Dad, it's like Netflix but music"
"You will spend $15 on 1 album from iTunes"
"Spotify premium is unlimited and no commercials"

So I am currently listening to Winter Acoustic playlist and I have to say it's great. Beautiful new music that is making me want to pick up my acoustic and play along.

Anyone else using Spotify? 
Any comments?


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

Yup, love it! I still buy the music that I really dig on vinyl so I use it as a way to discover new music.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Never tried it...
I like to have some sort of media with the music--steaming does me no good if the internet goes out...

Or am I missing the boat on something here?
Out of date?

the only people I know who use Spotify use the free version...


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

My wife and I are both Spotify users on the family plan (was a Rogers freebie for 2 years, but that expired now). It’s generally great. Works well and integrates well with lots of other technology like Sonos speakers, Amazon Echo, Waze app on smartphones, etc. Playlist management is a bit awkward and it’s weird they have really not improved it over time, but good otherwise. 

However ... a colleague did an investigation and instead chose Google Music for basically the same family plan cost. The reason: Google Music has the best payment rates to musicians of all the decent services. That seems like an important consideration, particularly for this forum. It seems to have equivalent (ie very large) music selection as Spotify.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I use Spotify and absolutely love it. We have the family plan for cheap, cheap, cheap. 

Everything we own uses Rogers services because my son works for Rogers. We get all services for 50% off through his employee discount program.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I have the family plan too. Each member of the household has their own account and it’s really neat to see what my kids find on their own. My 6 year old loves the song Detroit Rock City - and I never played it for him, he found that out all on his own. I will happily pay for this plan for the rest of my life. It’s the biggest game changer in the way that I enjoy music in many years.

I also buy records too and just bought a new turntable this fall. To me, that’s the best of both worlds; physical media and streaming.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

We are supposed to get 6mo free with our new PS4, but I havent activated it.

The amount of music I havent checked out is overwhelming enough, and spotify puts that in my face. Odd reasoning but that is a big part of it. I like to sit with an album for a while and I get option paralysis with some things.

My friends who use it love it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Our kids use it all the time and i must say its great.


----------



## hammerstein (Oct 17, 2017)

I started using it a couple years ago when it was available free for 2 years as a Rogers promotion.. my 2 years ended a while back and I've just paid since. 
It's something I thought was stupid before I used it, but really can't live without it now. 100% of my music is listened to via spotify, and it can literally go wherever I go, with apps on the phone, pc, xbox.. 
I can save songs to my phone so it doesn't chew up bandwidth, which I can listen to in the car via bluetooth, and it's great for discovering bands I would have never heard of otherwise.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the best things about Spotify is using it for rehearsal. I download all of the songs on our current setlist and then play it through the PA system if we need to fine tune something or if I happen to just want to jam by myself I get out my blue tooth speaker at home and sync it with my phone. It's so awesome.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Budda said:


> We are supposed to get 6mo free with our new PS4, but I havent activated it.



My son just bought a ps4. Wasbit something that came in the box or promo from store?

Can you download from Spotify or is it just streaming playlists.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

fretzel said:


> My son just bought a ps4. Wasbit something that came in the box or promo from store?
> 
> Can you download from Spotify or is it just streaming playlists.


It's just streaming playlists or so I have been told by the tech nerd who resides with us.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

fretzel said:


> My son just bought a ps4. Wasbit something that came in the box or promo from store?
> 
> Can you download from Spotify or is it just streaming playlists.


Not sure, may be through sony. I didnt see anything in the box.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

fretzel said:


> My son just bought a ps4. Wasbit something that came in the box or promo from store?
> 
> Can you download from Spotify or is it just streaming playlists.


You can download so that you can play it on the go and not be using your data plan.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Had to look up after two different answers. LOL 

The songs are downloadable within the Spotify app in a proprietary format for play offline.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

StratCat said:


> My kids have talked me into the family premium plan. $15/month for 5 users in the same household. There is also a student plan for $5/month. Anyone else using Spotify?
> Any comments?


I'll add that it doesn't have to be in the same household. My son put me on it and I'm 3 hours away. I do like it though. Works well with a smart phone bluetoothed to stereo receivers in and around the house. You can use your household receivers that don't have bluetooth with a $6 bluetooth adaptor sold on Ebay.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

fretzel said:


> Had to look up after two different answers. LOL
> 
> The songs are downloadable within the Spotify app in a proprietary format for play offline.


Both answers may still be correct. I believe the ability to download for offline play is only in the premium/paid service. Streaming (with ads) only for the free version.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

LexxM3 said:


> Both answers may still be correct. I believe the ability to download for offline play is only in the premium/paid service. Streaming (with ads) only for the free version.


Correct! But again, what you DL can only be played by the Spotify app. You cannot say, make a cd or put the Spotify content on an MP3 player.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

I use the free version.

I have discovered some new music through it and I just buy that on iTunes. I find a don't spend enough money on music to make it worthwhile paying for Spotify. I rarely buy full albums I just buy the three songs that are good on the album.

I find it really dumb that you can't sort the artists you follow alphabetically.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

I wrote an article about it on my LinkedIn page.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Article not found.


----------



## JCJ (Jan 3, 2008)

Guncho said:


> Article not found.


Sorry, Guncho. You may have to be a LinkedIn member to view it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have looked into it but I am the kind of person that get's in and out of moods. I might listen to music for 3-4 days then go a week or two without it, so monthly plans are usually not good with me. I am still milking the lifetime subscription that Sirius was dumb enough to offer years ago. I think I paid $400 for that 15 years or so ago.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Note that there are different ways to use Spotify. For example, my father in law listens to the Spotify compiled mood & genre playlists, my wife follows Drake, but I add individual albums and curate a collection (just like I do with cds and records). @Guncho - you can sorts artists and albums in your saved music alphabetically, though I believe that you are referring to those that you ‘follow’ which is more akin to following an artist on social media.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have looked into it but I am the kind of person that get's in and out of moods. I might listen to music for 3-4 days then go a week or two without it, so monthly plans are usually not good with me. I am still milking the lifetime subscription that Sirius was dumb enough to offer years ago. I think I paid $400 for that 15 years or so ago.


Wow, that was a great deal on Sirius! I'd be milking it too.

I ended my long term relationship with Sirius on a sour note. Between the vehicles, shop, and house we had 6 sirius devices on the go. I was paying about $300 a year for what I thought was everything, the wife was doing the same. When we finally discovered we were both paying, about $600 a year combined, we approached them to cut us a deal. They said no deals for you. We said good-bye.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Lincoln said:


> Wow, that was a great deal on Sirius! I'd be milking it too.
> 
> I ended my long term relationship with Sirius on a sour note. Between the vehicles, shop, and house we had 6 sirius devices on the go. I was paying about $300 a year for what I thought was everything, the wife was doing the same. When we finally discovered we were both paying, about $600 a year combined, we approached them to cut us a deal. They said no deals for you. We said good-bye.


Yep, it can add up for sure. Each subscription ties to the device I believe. We have a second one at the shop and it runs 10 hours a day everyday so worth it. I think the lifetime came with a caveat that it was only good through 2 radio updates. I think I am on my second one now, so if and when I were to transfer that subscription to a new radio I am thinking it would be canceled. So as long as my radio holds out, I am in.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Note that there are different ways to use Spotify. For example, my father in law listens to the Spotify compiled mood & genre playlists, my wife follows Drake, but I add individual albums and curate a collection (just like I do with cds and records). @Guncho - you can sorts artists and albums in your saved music alphabetically, though I believe that you are referring to those that you ‘follow’ which is more akin to following an artist on social media.


Ahh I figured it out. I can sort artists in the app on my laptop but not on the website.


----------

